# Valar-Horde-Mannoroth sucht...



## rotana (6. Oktober 2007)

aktive, raiderfahrene und  ausdauernde Spieler die das Ziel verfolgen den Endgame-Content in WoW auszukosten.
Wir sind eine erfahrene Gilde, die zum größten Teil aus Spielern besteht die seit dem World of Warcraft Release dabei sind und vor BC mit den 4 Horsemen Angesicht in Angesicht standen. Der Progress, das erfahren und lösen neuer Encounter steht bei uns im Vordergrund. Da wir ein gewisses Maß an Disziplin und Reife erwarten solltest Du mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein oder uns mit deiner Bewerbung von diesen Qualitäten überzeugen. Ein klares Verständnis im Umgang mit der eigenen Klasse sowie die Bereitschaft alles zu geben (Zeit/Buffs/selbständige Taktik Vorbereitung etc.) sollten für dich selbstverständlich sein. 

*Guild Progress:* Alles clear



*Zur Zeit gesuchte Klassen:*



    * Heal Schamane: Intensiv gesucht
    * Hunter: Gesucht
    * Heal Paladin: Gesucht
    * Heal Druide: Gesucht
    * Warlock: Nur wenn er zu 110% überzeugt



Auch wenn Du nicht zu den gesuchten Klassen gehörst, kannst Du dich gern bewerben. Bedenke dann aber bitte, dass Du uns mit deiner Bewerbung mehr als nur überzeugen musst und somit exorbitante Qualitäten vorweisen solltest. 

Weitere Informationen findest du hier.

Bitte unsere Bewerbungsrichtlinien richtig lesen, solltest du nicht mit ihnen übereinstimmen so spar dir und uns die kostbare Zeit einer überflüssigen Bewerbung.

MfG
VALAR


----------



## rotana (11. Oktober 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (18. Oktober 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (20. November 2007)

*Update*


----------



## rotana (29. November 2007)

*Update*


----------

